# HD 5850 Kühler



## sataii (5. September 2010)

*HD 5850 Kühler*

Hallo Leute.

-Hoffe, ich bin im richtigen bereich-

seit zwei tagen ist der lüfter meiner ati radeon sapphire hd 5850 unerträglich laut!!!
das geräusch errinnert mich an ein startendes flugzeug -KEIN SCHERTZ-

Hab schon folgendes versucht:

-Im CCC unter dem punkt "ATI Overdrives" den lüfter testweise auf 20% runter gesetzt. es wurde zwar leiser, aber es war immer noch UNERTRÄGLICH laut. dann also wieder zurück auf 50% gesetzt.

-Mal die karte für ne minute vom strom genommen (hätte ja sein können, dass das hilft.)

-Den PC ca. 3 stunden ausgeschaltet und vom strom genommen.

nichts hat geholfen. es wird sofort nach dem start so laut. 

und auch wenn ich windows laufen lasse, ohne irgendwas zu tun, bessert es sich kein bisschen.
Ich würde gern noch schreiben wie laut die karte bei spielen ist, aber ich traue mich ehrlichgesagt nicht, ein spiel zu starten.

die karte hab ich seit mitte februar 2010 und bisher war sie immer schön leise.

Was kann ich jetzt tun?
-soll ich die karte einschicken? (Hoffe, ich hab noch garantie drauf)
-soll ich mir ne neue kaufen?
-oder kann ich nen neuen lüfter montieren?

bitte, bitte helft mir schnell. mit dem flugzeug unterm tisch, halt ich es kaum noch aus!!!

Vielen Vielen Danke schon mal im vorraus!!!


----------



## Domowoi (5. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Den Kühler !VORSICHTIG! mit einem Staubsauger aussaugen, oder noch besser mit so einem kleinen Blasebalg auspusten.
Vielleicht ist auch das Lüfterlager kaputt dann wäre das ein Garantiefall.


----------



## sataii (5. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Hi, danke für die schnelle antwort.

ich hab die karte grad mal ausgebaut und mit ner luftpumpe (schätze, das kommt dem kleinen blasebalk gleich, den du meintest) den staub raus gepustet.

wobei, viel staub war da nicht. nur außen in den rillen war staub.

leider keine verbesserung. 
aber zum glück auch keine verschlächterung

sonst noch irgendwelche tips?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Wenn du die Verkleidung vom Kühler abnimmst, dann gibt es bestimmt ne Möglichkeit 2 x90mm Lüfter drauf zu setzen. So wie in meiner Beschreibung bei der 4870/4890. Der Kühlkörper müßte in etwa auch so beschaffen sein.
Ansonsten den S1Rev 2 drauf machen, dann hast du Ruhe und ein kühles Ergebnis.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-auf-4850-4870-jetzt-auch-mit-der-4890-a.html

Das letzte Bild ist von meiner 5850.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Wenn der Lüfter sehr laut ist,denke ich mal, dass das Lager defekt ist. Dann hast du eigentlich Garantie...


----------



## Hitman-47 (6. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Der Lüfter dreht im Idle ja mit ~20%, bei ihm aber mit ~50% wenn ich das richtig versteh. Von daher würd ich nicht unbedingt auf das Lager des Lüfters tippen. Vielleicht hat der Kühlkörper ja keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr mit der GPU. Was hat die denn für Temperaturen?
Nichts desto trotz würd ich die einschicken, eindeutig Garantiefall sofern du nicht den Kühler entfernt hast.


----------



## sataii (6. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

@Gohrbi:

Danke für den tip.
allerdings hab ich da noch bedenken.

Ich hab meinen Pc selber zusammengebaut und musste da auch die erfahrung machen, dass der prozessor beim lüfterwechsel an der lüfterunterseite kleben bleibt. kann das auch bei der GPU passieren?

Und die karte auf deinen bildern siegt eher "primitiv" (ich meine im vergleich zu meiner) aus.

meiste das geht so auch bei meiner karte:http://www.thrift-king.com/image-new/HD5850.jpg


@Hitman-47:

die temperaturen sehen so aus:

im normalen desktop-betrieb geht die karte auf höchstens 40°C
und nach 10 minuten assassins creed 2 war sie auf 62°C und geht im desktop betrieb jetzt nach dem spiel erstmal nur auf 48°C runter.

gut oder schlecht?


----------



## cane87 (6. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Solange du noch Garantie auf die Karte hast würde ich da gar nix selber am Kühler verändern. Man weiß ja nicht genau was für ein Schaden es ist. Ich würde erst mal einschicken und ggf austauschen lassen.


----------



## PEG96 (6. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

wenn sie nach dem einschicken immer noch so laut is pack doch nen arctic cooling twin turbo pro drauf


----------



## Gohrbi (6. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

@sataii

Meine Karte von Asus hat das Gleiche Aussehen wie deine.
Also ein Wechsel mit null Probs. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, schick ne PN.
Ich habe auch alles selbst zusammen gebaut.


----------



## rabit (6. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

Also ich würde die Karte einschicken.


----------



## sataii (11. September 2010)

*AW: HD 5850 Kühler*

OK. Danke für eure Hilfe.

Hab das ding jetzt mal zum händler gebracht, und der hat mir einfach nen anderen kühler drauf gebaut. (natürlich mit meinem einverständnis)

jetzt ist alles wiede schön ruhig. und die temps sind auch normal.


----------

